# Thêm thứ này vào nước rửa mặt mỗi sáng, mặt mộc vẫn xinh, chồng mê như "điếu đổ"



## vietmom (29/6/18)

Muốn có làn da căng mịn bất chấp tuổi tác, chỉ dùng các loại sữa rửa mặt thông thường thôi chưa đủ, bạn cần phải thêm thứ này nữa nhé.
Rửa mặt bằng các loại sữa rửa mặt không có công dụng thần kỳ như bạn vẫn nghĩ, chúng chỉ đơn thuần có công dụng loại sạch bụi bẩn, dầu nhờn dư thừa và cặn bã trong lỗ chân lông nhưng không hoàn toàn triệt để. Bạn vẫn phải dùng thêm nước tẩy trang và các sản phẩm dưỡng da khác để có 1 làn da sạch, láng mịn, trẻ trung, hoặc đơn giản nhất với mỗi lần rửa mặt bạn cho thêm thứ này vào nhé.

_

_
_Để có làn da căng mịn dù U40 bạn hãy làm theo hướng dẫn dưới đây_
​Với mỗi loại da bạn cần có chăm sóc khác nhau để phù hợp. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ hướng dẫn bạn cách chăm sóc da mặt với từng lọai da.

*1. Với làn da nhờn bạn cho thêm  muối*
Sở hữu làn da  nhờn là nỗi khổ của các cô gái bởi loại da này thường rất dễ kích ứng, nhạy cảm, đồng thời lỗ chân lông luôn mở rộng nên lượng bụi bẩn, dầu nhờn tồn đọng khá nhiều. Để làm sạch triệt để chúng, bạn nên cho vài hạt muối biển vào nước ấm để rửa mặt mỗi buổi sáng.

_

_
_Muối biển giàu Natri clorua - loại chất khử trùng, kháng khuẩn cực kỳ hiệu quả giúp làn da sạch thoáng, căng mịn suốt cả ngày_
​Để thực hiện bạn cần tiến hành theo các bước sau:

- Bạn chuẩn bị 1 thìa cà phê muối biển

- Lấy 1 chậu nước nóng rồi pha thêm cho nguội, nhiệt độ thích hợp chừng 37 – 40  độ là hợp lý. Rồi bạn hòa chỗ muối đã chuẩn bị vào chậu nước ấm, hòa tan hoàn toàn và rửa mặt như thường.
​- Cuối cùng bạn rửa lại mặt thêm lần nữa bằng nước ấm sạch.

*2. Với làn da nhạy cảm hãy rửa bằng nước trà xanh*
Da nhạy cảm là một nhóm thuộc da nhờn, nhưng khó chăm sóc hơn. Da nhạy cảm dễ dị ứng, kích ứng bởi mỹ phẩm, dù là loại đắt tiền hay hàng cao cấp, bởi vậy hãy chăm sóc loại da này với các nguyên liệu thiên nhiên lành tính.

_

_
_Tính kháng khuẩn trong lá chè xanh sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ những bụi bẩn và ngăn ngừa mụn, cho làn da căng bóng_
​Để cải thiện và có được làn da căng bóng với da nhạy cảm, bạn hãy rửa mặt nước trà xanh mỗi sáng nhé.

- Bạn đun nồi nước sôi rồi thả nắm lá trà xanh vào, rồi để 10 15 phút cho lá trà ngấm vào nước rồi vớt bỏ lá, đổ nước ra chậu.

- Chờ cho nước nguội bớt, nhiệt độ chừng 37- 40 độ là phù hợp nhất, rồi lấy nước đó rửa mặt. Với làn da nhạy cảm, bạn hãy dùng bông tẩy trang, thấm nước trà rồi thoa lên mặt thay vì dùng tay trực tiếp.

_

_
_Thực hiện đều đặn mỗi sáng bạn sẽ có làn da trắng sáng, hết mụn, hết thâm._
​*3. Với da khô hãy cho thêm mật ong*
Đặc tính của da khô là có kết cấu tế bào không chặt chẽ dẫn đến tình trạng da bị bong tróc, nứt nẻ, khô sạm xuất hiện. Nếu bạn không chăm sóc theo đúng quy trình và đúng cách sẽgây ra nhiều vấn đề nguy hiểm khác như lở loét, mẩn ngứa, kích ứng khi sử dụng mỹ phẩm.

_

_
_Thành phần của mật ong có chứa các axit tự nhiên, khoáng chất thiết yếu, và có độ ẩm cao giúp da trở nên mềm mịn hơn._
​Bởi thế, với những cô nàng da khô, hãy thêm mật ong hòa với nước ấm rửa mặt mỗi sáng. 

Để thực hiện bạn cần tiến hành theo các bước sau:

- Bạn chuẩn bị 2 muỗng canh mật ong

- Lấy 1 chậu nước nóng rồi pha thêm cho nguội, nhiệt độ thích hợp chừng 37 – 40  độ là hợp lý. Rồi bạn hòa 2 muỗng mật ong đã chuẩn bị vào chậu nước ấm, hòa tan hoàn toàn và rửa mặt như thường.

- Cuối cùng bạn rửa lại mặt thêm lần nữa bằng nước ấm sạch.

Chúc các bạn luôn xinh đẹp!

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

